# Mineral Rights- State of Michigan??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

We live in a subdivsion outside of TC with 35 parcels of 5-10 acres. The State owns (or did own) the mineral rights to all the lots here. A gas well was put in last summer on a 40acres next door and apparently hit a nice vein of natural gas. Now a landman for a gas company wants to talk up drilling a well in our subdivision.

1. Does the State ever sell the mineral rights from within a residential 
neighborhood??
2. Is there a deed for the mineral rights for each lot, just like for the surface dirt?? Where is it located??
3. What State agency has juristiction over gas and oil drilling?
Thanks guys.

NB


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't have an answer to all your questions, however if the State owns the rights, at one time they may have gotten them via tax foreclosure.
Upon auction they withheld the mineral and antiquity rights.
A good reference map for State mineral and surface rights for Grand Traverse county is here:

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/spatiald...wnership_dnr/grand_traverse_dnr_ownership.pdf


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Can't answer all your questions but jurisdiction and regulation of the wells is the DEQ's concern.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Mineral rights pass to the new owner unless specifically 
held out by a previous owner. Look in your ownership documents, specifically your title insurance documents and if they were excepted, it should be shown there. 

If the state holds them, I do not think you will ever get them. 

I just purchased some hunting land in Leelanau Co. and 
title to the mineral rights was clearly stated in the 
title insurance docs.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bucko12pt said:


> If the state holds them, I do not think you will ever get them.
> 
> I just purchased some hunting land in Leelanau Co. and
> title to the mineral rights was clearly stated in the
> title insurance docs.


The State holds the mineral rights and native artifact rights, etc as recorded in our deed and also those of our neighbors.

I am just wondering why a gas landsman is talking to neighbors who dont own any mineral rights either?? Plus its all zoned residential and I believe you need 40 acres _minimum_ to drill for oil or gas.:help:

NB


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

?? maybe he's trying to butter you up a bit & is going to offer some sort of deal if you wave the 40 acre bit ????


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

The gas company can pool all the parcels together to get the 40 arces together.Even if you dont own the mineral rights they still have to pay you for surface damage if they use you property for the well site or pipe lines.Also the well point only needs to be 300 feet from a residence.


----------

